# 12.1-RELEASE-p9 jail vnet nic with vlans created in a jail panic



## gustopn (Sep 4, 2020)

Just wanted to quick remind here, that with 12.1-RELEASE-p9 when you take a re0 (or maybe any NIC) into vnet into a jail,
create a few vlans (like in this case vdsl and iptv), and shut the jail down (in order to restart the jail for example), it crashes the kernel.
It panics and then reboots, like this:


> Sep  3 22:03:25 moonshine kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP
> Sep  3 22:03:25 moonshine kernel: vlan0: changing name to 'vdsl'
> Sep  3 22:03:25 moonshine kernel: vlan1: changing name to 'iptv'
> Sep  3 22:03:26 moonshine kernel: re0: promiscuous mode enabled
> ...


----------



## PstreeM (Sep 20, 2020)

yes, reg to share this experience.

before you stop the jail, please remove the vnet from the jail. then will not impact and crash the kernel.

exec.prestop += "ifconfig ${ext_epair}b -vnet $name";


----------

